

Methods Videos Are Making Science Smarter - retupmoc01
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/how-methods-videos-are-making-science-smarter

======
aroch
My lab has been asked to do JOVE videos in the past, and there's not really a
great incentive for labs to do them. JOVE essentially shuts down your lab for
two weeks, you have to pay for the entire process (20K was the estimate we
got), and then basically no one cites you.

~~~
Tloewald
I expect that providing videos (etc.) to show methods and facilitate both
replication and identification of methodological errors is going to become a
requirement (much as publishing data and placing hypotheses in escrow prior to
data collection). So while there may not be much in the way of incentives
now... just wait.

~~~
JadeNB
Once it becomes a requirement, though, it'll be a reasonable line item in a
grant budget, and so a much less financially daunting proposition.

------
deutronium
Is there any open access equivalent of jove.com?

------
navalsaini
Why not use a mobile phone and iMovie to make a science video?

I found some instructions for the same on youtube.

Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMrWtCkhNHM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMrWtCkhNHM)

------
jgamman
can't watch any of them without signing up or you work in the ivory tower.
pity, it would have been nice to use as an instructional aid. and no way i'd
shut my lab for 2 weeks - if you're interested send your own damn post-doc for
visit...

